# Excel: In Zelle schreiben



## xCondoRx (8. August 2006)

Hi..
Habe da ein kleines Problemchen mit Excel. Ich arbeite lieber mit der Tastatur als mit der Maus und habe ein Problem, wenn ich in nicht leere Zellen schreiben will. Sobald eine Zelle markiert ist und man einen Buchstaben drückt, ist der Inhalt der Zelle ja verschwunden. Gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass der Inhalt der Zelle erhalten bleibt und ich nur eine Veränderung am Zelleninhalt vornehmen kann, ohne jedes mal mit der Maus zu klicken?


----------



## Zinken (8. August 2006)

F2            .


----------

